# Mt Eliza (Note:Fairly large pano)



## julius (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi all  

Last weekend I went for a bushwalk up Mt Eliza, Tasmania, Australia and took a few hundred shots. I haven't done much landscape or colour work before so any critique/comments are really appreciated (I have thick skin).   

This is also my first time attempting a panorama shot - I set a manual exposure and stitched together multiple portrait shots. I apologise if this thread is a little img heavy because of the panorama.  Thanks for looking and I'd love to hear your thoughts   

1.  






2.  





3. 





  Cheers!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 5, 2007)

The scenery is breathtaking!
I love Photo 2. Just love it. Did you increase saturation MUCH?

And well done on the panorama.
The forum now bursts at its seams, but still .... well done! I have never tried stitching so far.


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 8, 2007)

great shots really like the 1st, great view


----------

